# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i uzimanje vitamina

## spacemama

Sto bih mogla uzimat od vitamina dok dojim? Uzimam samo c-vitamin, a malac max dozu D vitamina - 5 kapi jer ima niski maturitet kukova.

Kosa mi jaaaako opada, nokti mekani, a i osjecam se prilicno iscrpljeno i umorno....

Vasa iskustva?

----------


## spacemama

Eh da, moj dr nije spomenuo fluor za zubeke, jel treba to?

----------


## MamaAna

Važna je uravnotežena prehrana, možeš piti i Prenatal ak ti paše.
Za fluor vele da djeluje ako se maže klincu na zube, neki ga preporučuju, ali mislim da se prestalo s preporučivanjem oralnog uzimanja fluora.

----------


## Mony

Ja sam nastavila uzimati Prenatal i preporucila bih ga.
U trudnoci sam pila Twinlab-ov, a sada uzimam od Natural Wealtha. Malo je isplativiji.

----------


## Anuška

ja isto nastavila s prenatalom, samo u trudnoci trosila nw,a sad trosim twinlab koji je cini mi  se duplo skuplji, ne znam  zasto, no eto mi se omaklo u ljekarni, uglavnom za dojilje u ljekarnama preporucaju njega ,a ne neke druge multivitamine. Kaj se tice fluora, mi ga ne uzimamo, niti smo culi u blizoj okolini za nekoga tko ga uzima,a ni tu po forumu bas nemam dojam da se koristi. Uglavnom s prenatalom ne mozes pogrijesiti, mene je ljekarnica jedino upozorila da ne uzimati preparate za imunitet koji sadrze alkohol, a valjda ima i takvih  :?

----------


## litala

osim ovog sto su cure nabrojale, mozes si pokusati pomoci s ehinaceom (njeni preparati, pogotovo kapi znaju imati alkohola u sebi, ali potrazis li malo temeljitije, mozes naci kapi za djecu, one su bez alkohola  :Smile: ), zelenom magmom, spirulinom...

puno svjezeg voca, povrca u sto svjezijem stanju  :Wink:  uravnotezena prehrana, puno tekucine (voda, cajevi i prirodni sokovi) i puno boravka na svjezem zraku - to je isto dobar recept  :Smile:  izbjegavanje zagusljivih prostora (sjetiti se i u stanu prozracivati svakih sat vremena po 5 minuta!), jednolicne prehrane (suhomeso i slicno), stresa...

----------


## Davor

To s padanjem kose i slabim noktima ti je od prolaktina i tu se baš puno ne može napraviti. Preparati za poboljšavanje kose (baš svi) sadrže ekstrakt kvasca, koji ti je odličan za izbjegavanje, jer ga gljivice naprosto obožavaju.
Što se tiče vitamina, sjeti se što je zajedničko Janici Kostelić i Blanki Vlašić osim tamanjenja vitamina u (mislim ono fakat) pretjeranim količinama.
Zdrava prehrana i redovita šetnja s klincem je otprilike najviše što možeš sada učiniti.

----------


## ježić

Podižem malo temu, možda ima nekih novih saznanja :Smile: 
Dakle, do 3 mjeseca iza poroda i nokti i kosa su bili super, a sad 7 mjeseci nakon, katastrofa. S ispadanjem kose sam se nekako već saživjela, ali s noktima ne mogu nikako. Koliko god da se ja trudim održavat ih što kraćim, svako malo mi se neki odlomi. I to obično onda ode u meso i boli. Ne moram se čak ni kvrcnut nigdje, samo odjednom primjetim da je odlomljen. 
Jedem zdravo, raznovrsno, puno voća, povrća, vani smo svaki dan. Ima li ipak nešto što bi mogla koristiti, a da ne smeta dojenju?

----------


## penny

mislim da jos uvijek stoji ... Prenatal od natural wealtha, pa twin labov, a sad ima i od dietprharma postatal za dojilje koji imaju sve potrebne vitamine za dojilje, a nisu stetni...

----------


## ježić

Hvala! Probat ću nešto od tog. Vi koje ste pile, koliko dugo ste pile?

----------


## Tiziana

Ja pijem kalcij,i to se trudim sjetiti svakodnevno barem dve od 400 mg. Navodno dojiljama treba 1000 mg. I povremeno si otopim magnezij u vodi, e tu sam manje temeljita. Jel i vi uzimate kalcij?

----------


## Ally23

ja sma počela uzimati 1 tabletu šumećeg kalcija,kapsulu Omega-3 i prenatal od dietpharma. I ne znam ima li kakve veze ali mali ponovo kaka žuto nakon što mu je jedno vrijeme konstantno kakica bila zelena, već sam mislila da je gladan. I sad kad sam počela napokon uzimati vitamine čini mi se kako se situacija popravlja. :Very Happy:

----------


## penny

jezic- ja sam pila natural wealthov prenatal u trudnoci(i sad opet pijem ) i omega-3 iz lana iz dm-a 
i tijekom cijelih godinu i 8mjeseci dojenja

sad planiram kad popijem natural wealthov, preci na dietpharmov, prvo prenatal, pa postnatal

----------


## ježić

> jezic- ja sam pila natural wealthov prenatal u trudnoci(i sad opet pijem ) i omega-3 iz lana iz dm-a 
> i tijekom cijelih godinu i 8mjeseci dojenja
> 
> sad planiram kad popijem natural wealthov, preci na dietpharmov, prvo prenatal, pa postnatal


 Ima li neke bitne razlike između prenatala i postnatala? Vidim da i prenatal može u razdoblju dojenja.
Pogledala sam u nekoj online ljekarni ovaj postnatal, čini mi se dosta skupo? Preko 80 kn za 20 vrečica. Ili? :Unsure:

----------


## penny

u prenatalu su i posebne kapsule omega 3....
neznam tocno koja je razlika u samom omjeru ostalih vitamina, ja cu taj postnatal uzeti barem za razdoblje babinja ,(mislim da je u ljekarnama 60kn...mislila sam da je 30vrecica) pa cu kasnije vidjeti, mozda se i vratim na natural wealthov prenatal, on je prilicno isplativ

----------


## marusha99

Ja pijem Pregnital koji ima u sebi isto Omega kiseline, 4mj nakon poroda, pijem i mlijeko i jogurt te rizin napitak sa kalcijem, i usprkos svemu tome evo počela ispadati kosa obilno & nokti su katastrofa (isto drzim ih što kraće moguće jer ne trpim duge nokte)
Valjda je to tako i mora svaka žena proći barem u nekom obliku, zvala sam frizerku i rekla mi je da se ne brinem, da će kosa otpasti jer valjda u trudnoći mi nije baš otdapala, i da će nova narasti

----------


## penny

marusha- ja sam isto pila pregnital...zapravo ga jos uvijek pijem jer ga razvlacim i pijem uz natrual wealthow, jer on ima minimum potrebnog, zapravo mi se cini ko da i nema nista posebno...samo folna i ostali b-vitamini, magnezij, nesto zeljeza i omege... dok prenatal ima i d, e,c , kalcij, cink...jedino nema omegu

----------


## Pandy

Pozdrav!!

Imam tablete iz dm-a koje sadrže magnezij, kalcij i vitamin d3. Zanima me smijem li ih piti pošto moja malička već uzima svakodnevno vitamin d, 3 kapi, pa da možda ne bi bilo previše vitamina d...  :Unsure:

----------


## Mimah

Pogledaj malo ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10232-Vitamin-D.

----------


## Pandy

Pročitala sam ju i nisam našla ono što me zanima pa ću preformulirati pitanje... Izlučuje li se vitamin d, koja ja uzimam, u moje mlijeko? I može li ga beba samim time onda dobiti previše pošto već uzima 3 kapi dnevno.

----------


## Mimah

Vitamin D se izlučuje u mlijeko, i iz hrane koju jedeš, i iz suplemenata koje uzimaš. Koliko točno uzimaš ti i koliko točno beba dobija, ne možemo znati (odnosno za te 3 kapi ja ne znam koliko je to, netko iz struke vjerojatno zna). Možeš se posavjetovati s liječnikom ili nekim farmaceutom.

Gornji link sam to dala čisto da vidiš i druga razmišljanja o vitaminu D.  :Smile:

----------


## Pandy

U pedicu nemam povjerenja, nekoliko puta je rekla nebuloze pa ju neću pitati, uskoro ju mjenjam. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Dinsag

Pozdrav... pitanje se odnosi na laneno ulje. Ulje je bogato omega 3 i 6 kiselinama, te ima mnoge dobrobiti za zdravlje, a osobito za razvoj mozga (ima puno stranica o tome); zato sam si jutros u zitarice dodala zlicu lanenog ulja. Bebica je dobila proljev i sad sam malo istrazivala i naisla na ovu stranicu (http://www.dijetalno.net/t387-zasto-...ti-iz-upotrebe). Sad ne znam vise da li da uzimam ulje dok dojim bebicu ili ne?

----------


## noovember

pozdrav svima

dojim vec dosta dugo, skoro 14 mjeseci s tim da mi je mala iskljucivo dojena, nikad nije htjela ni flasicu ni dudu. sad sam vec poprilicno iscrpljena i poceli su mi se dosta kvariti zubi i to prednji. nekak mi se cini da bi mi moglo faliti kalcija, pa me zanima jel netko imao slican problem i u kojem obliku bi bilo najbolje uzimati dodatni kalcij?

nisam uzimala dosad nikakve vitamine, ni tijekom trudnoce,  probala sam prenatal ali mi je bilo muka od njih, pa mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se malo s necim podignem

----------


## milamaja

Prenatal treba uzimati odmah nakon jela. Meni tako nije zlo nakon njih. Druge vitamine mi nitko nije htio preporučiti zbog dojenja.

----------


## mim

> To s padanjem kose i slabim noktima ti je od prolaktina i tu se baš puno ne može napraviti. Preparati za poboljšavanje kose (baš svi) sadrže ekstrakt kvasca, koji ti je odličan za izbjegavanje, jer ga gljivice naprosto obožavaju.
> Što se tiče vitamina, sjeti se što je zajedničko Janici Kostelić i Blanki Vlašić osim tamanjenja vitamina u (mislim ono fakat) pretjeranim količinama.
> Zdrava prehrana i redovita šetnja s klincem je otprilike najviše što možeš sada učiniti.


Stari je post, ali je podignuta tema.... *Molim vas sve skupa da zanemarite svako slovo prethodnog Davorovog posta!!!!* *Davora molim da se drži svoje struke-koja god bila. Liječnička, farmaceutska i nutricionistička očito nije.*

Što se tiče dojenja i vitamina-jedino što se preporuča su prenatalne i postnatalne formule jer su one prije puštanja u prodaju ispitane na trudnicama i dojiljama i deklarirano su za njih neštetne. Osim toga, formulacijom ne djeluju na apetit (kao što to znaju djelovati obični multivitaminsko-mineralni preparati). Uz to sadrže većinom više željeza nego drugi slični preparati budući da je ono i trudnicama i općenito ženama potrebnije od muškaraca. Takve formule su namjenjene i ženama koje nisu trudne niti doje. 

Što se opadanja kose tiče-problem je često i u nedostatku kalcija i obično počne nakon nekoliko mjeseci dojenja. Njega nema dovoljno ni u jednoj multivitaminsko-mineralnoj formuli i dobro ga je uzimati uz oprez vezano za dozu vitamina D3 koji je topljiv u mastima, a samim time i u mm. Uz normalno doziranje djetetu Plivit D3 kapi i normalnu suplementaciju majke-dojilje ne može doći do predoziranja. 

Netko je spomenuo Echinaceu. Ja je ne bih uzimala ni u trudnoći, a ni za vrijeme dojenja kao ni jednu drugu biljku koja djeluje na imunološki sustav sve dok dijete samo ne može uzimati dotičnu biljku (pravilo je da dijete smije uzimati preparate na bazi *nealkoholnog ekstrakta* Echinaceae s punih godinu dana i to ako nema razvijene alergije).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je sad užasno krenula padati kosa eto nakon 3 mjeseca dojenja dakle što da onda kupim kalcij? Koji?

----------


## mim

> Meni je sad užasno krenula padati kosa eto nakon 3 mjeseca dojenja dakle što da onda kupim kalcij? Koji?


Uzmi si i neki Prenatal, a ne samo kalcij: možda imaš i manjak B-kompleksa jer se ipak još oporavlja krvna slika. Što se kalcija tiče-ja sam uvijek za neki kalcij-citrat. Izbjegni šumeće oblike zbog umjetnih zaslađivača, pazi da doza nije manja od 600 mg i da ima dodatak magnezija i D3 vitamina. Kalcij-karbonat ne volim općenito-neovisno o dojenju jer ima slabiju resorpciju i opterećuje nepotrebno bubrege. Uzmaj ga navečer nakon jela i zbog kalcifikacije, a i zbog magnezija jer on opušta mišiće pa ćeš se opustiti i kvalitetnije spavati.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Meni je sad užasno krenula padati kosa eto nakon 3 mjeseca dojenja dakle što da onda kupim kalcij? Koji?


Mislim da je to uobičajeno nakon poroda i nevezano uz dojenje.
Baci oko ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57699-opadanje-kose

Meni je prošlo nakon nekih mjesec dana, a izluđivalo me jer je bilo vlasi posvuda pa me bila paranoja da će si malac omotati oko nečega...

----------


## Peterlin

Ako se dobro sjećam, supradyn može uz dojenje.

----------


## milamaja

Prijateljica mi je farmaceut i preporučila jedino prenatal. Pretpostavljam da kalcij nije problem.  Meni u trudnoći i sad kad dojim jako paše mlijeko i jogurt tako da se toga nakrkam. Sad mi je omiljen bioaktiv brusnica i ginger :Smile:  znam da ima hrpu šećera al baš je fin :Smile:

----------


## noovember

i ja se nadam da kalcij nije problem, kupila sam u apoteci kalcijev citrat, konzultirala sam se i s ginekologicom, nadam se da mi bude pomoglo, vec sam se sad poprilicno istrosila kod zubara

meni je kod prenatala problem to da ima zeljeza u njemu, a ja zeljezo ne podnosom i uzasno me smeta ako ga uzimam u bilo kojem obliku

----------


## noovember

i meni isto jako pase i jogurt i mlijeko, i bas sam primjetila da pijem uzasno puno mlijeka u zadnje vrijeme, al ocito mi to nije dovoljno, jer zubi odlaze ko ludi

----------


## BusyBee

Ja cu samo dodati da dojenje, kod nedostatka u prehrani, ne crpi kalcij iz zuba, to je mit (po literaturi iz koje savjetnice uce).
Osobno bih radije pojacala kvalitetu prehrane i izbacila iz konzumacije nezdrave stvari koje trose ili unistavaju nutrijente, a ako bih se ipak odlucila za dodatak, onda bi uzela neke trudnicke vit.
Inace, kopriva, list crvene maline i zob trava su prebogate mineralima, cak i kalcijem i sigurno je bolja varijanta piti cajeve/iscrpine od tih biljaka, sve tri su u potpunosti sigurne uz dojenje, zob cak i pozitivno utjece na raspolozenje.

----------


## noovember

gle, mit ili ne, ja samo znam da sam sad kod zubara svaki mjesec, a prije trudnoce i dojenja nisam bila 10 godina, tak da mi se to cini malo prevelika slucajnost

----------


## deni123

Ja koristim od Solgara prenatal i zadovoljna sam, iako ga popijem možda jednom tjedno ako se sjetim. :Laughing:  To sa opadanjem kose nema nikakve veze s dojenjem jer se događa i ženama koje uopće ne doje, sve koje znam da su rodile, oko 3-4 mjeseca poslije poroda opada kosa u velikim količinama, i nakon 2-3 mjeseca se smanji. I frizerka mi je spomenula da u trudnoći valjda kosa uopće ne opada, pa da se to nadoknadi poslije poroda kada se tijelo očisti od trudničkih hormona. Za zube nemam pojma, ja sam imala problema u trudnoći, sad dok dojim zasad ne, ali me isto vuče stalno jesti mliječne proizvode, orašaste plodove i ribu koju inače ne volim uopće a sada ju tamanim.

----------


## Beti3

> gle, mit ili ne, ja samo znam da sam sad kod zubara svaki mjesec, a prije trudnoce i dojenja nisam bila 10 godina, tak da mi se to cini malo prevelika slucajnost


Sama si sebi odgovorila. Imaš problema sada jer nisi bila kod zubara deset godina. I da nisi rodila i da ne dojiš, vjerojatno bi tih deset godina došle na naplatu. Slučajno se poklopilo.

I Davor je posve točno napisao da je zdrava prehrana i svakodnevna šetnja s bebom upravo ono što treba svakoj mladoj mami. A ne nikakvi vitamini iz kutija. Oni nikako ne mogu biti bolji od prirodnih i nisu. Nikad nisam ni u jednoj trudnoći pila umjetne vitamine, ježim se tih inkapsuliranih nepotrebnih kemijskih spojeva, a niti za vrijeme dojenja. 
No, svatko neka posluša svog liječnika, sigurno ni jedna dojilja ne uzima nikakve lijekove, pa ni vitamine, bez da pita svog liječnika ako se smiju.
 Iako, možda je bolje razmisliti i shvatiti da je bolje bez ikakvog dodatka.

----------


## frka

Beti, možda je žena mislila da 10g. nije imala problema sa zubima, a ne da nije bila kod zubara cijelo to vrijeme - pretpostavljam da se krivo izrazila. meni se isto dogodilo sa zubima - imam 2 plombe iz 5.r. OŠ i do trudnoće sa zubima (osim s umnjakom) nisam imala problema. nakon trudnoće - 7 karijesa! zubarka je rekla da to nema veze s dojenjem ili crpljenjem organizma u trudnoći, već s promjenom pH u ustima tijekom trudnoće.

a kosa - to mi je sad bolna točka. prije trudnoće bujna i kovrčava, a sad skroz ravna i znatno oslabljena  :Sad:

----------


## noovember

> Beti, možda je žena mislila da 10g. nije imala problema sa zubima, a ne da nije bila kod zubara cijelo to vrijeme - pretpostavljam da se krivo izrazila. meni se isto dogodilo sa zubima - imam 2 plombe iz 5.r. OŠ i do trudnoće sa zubima (osim s umnjakom) nisam imala problema. nakon trudnoće - 7 karijesa! zubarka je rekla da to nema veze s dojenjem ili crpljenjem organizma u trudnoći, već s promjenom pH u ustima tijekom trudnoće.
> 
> a kosa - to mi je sad bolna točka. prije trudnoće bujna i kovrčava, a sad skroz ravna i znatno oslabljena


hvala, upravo to sam mislila da nisam imala nikakvih problema, inace sam redovita na kontrolama kod zubara

ja sam nakon trudnoce imala 14 karijesa, i to jednostavno kod mene ne prestaje, svako malo imam neki novi kvar

----------

